# Ohio River Catfishing



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My Brothers and I are wanting to do some fishing this weekend for some big Cats . So could anyone give us some advice or tips on where to go and what baits are best .
We will be fishing from shore, and there will be 3 of us .


Thanks


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Where are you planning on fishing?

Live bait: 6-8" bluegills, live shad or skipjacks, bullheads


----------



## nicholas23 (May 5, 2008)

went down to fernbank park on US-50 and caught 7 catfish all on shad biggest was 19 lbs but that was during the middle of the day try the night time its the best time


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Neocats, That the thing , Im looking for a good place to fish , where we wil have some great luck, Do you have any suggestions on where to try??
And it doesnt have to be on the Ohio River any good Cat river will work.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've caught some nice fish at Pike Island Dam, largest being 42#. A lot in the 20# range.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

We have got some really nice ones Blue and Flats from the racine/Antiquity sandbar. Above the dam, on the Ohio side. My personal best Flathead came from there on live gills (56 pounds)Ive gotta get those pics scanned into the computer. Good Luck!


----------

